# 01805XXX Dialer



## Raimund (18 Juni 2003)

:evil: 

RegTP hat keine Probleme mit Dialern ueber 01805XXX.

Nachsehen bei www.dialerschutz.de

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## SprMa (19 Juni 2003)

Der "Vorteil" bei solchen Nummern ist aber, daß es hier einen fest definierten  Minuten-Betrag gibt und keine Auswüchse wie € 300 für die Einwahl oder ähnliches...


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (19 Juni 2003)

@SprMa:
leider falsch.
Die 0180-5 ist grundsätzlich auch frei tarifierbar.


----------



## SprMa (19 Juni 2003)

...und wieder was gelernt.
 


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die 0180-5 ist grundsätzlich auch frei tarifierbar.



Kannst Du bitte eine Quelle dazu angeben? Alles, was ich an Information darüber gefunden (auch von diversen Telefongesellschaften und Serviceprovidern) habe, gibt konkret eine fixe Tarifierung von 0,12€/min für den Anrufer an!


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du bitte eine Quelle dazu angeben? Alles, was ich an Information darüber gefunden (auch von diversen Telefongesellschaften und Serviceprovidern) habe, gibt konkret eine fixe Tarifierung von 0,12€/min für den Anrufer an!


Na logisch, gerne doch.

Webseite der RegTP (irgendwo unter Nummernverwaltung - Shared Cost):


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis zu den Anrufertarifen bei "Shared Cost"-Diensten
> veröffentlicht im Amtsblatt der Reg TP Nr.1/1999, Mitteilung Nr.3/1999
> 
> Mit BMPT-Amtsblattverfügung 301/1997 (Amtsblattnr. 34/97 v.17.12.97) wurde im Rahmen der Strukturierung und Ausgestaltung des Nummernraumes der Teilbereich (0)180 für "Shared Cost"-Dienste zur Verfügung gestellt. Den Teilbereichen (0)1802, (0)1803 und (0)1805 wurden für die Zeit bis zum 31.12.98 für Festnetzbetreiber maximale Anrufertarife zugeordnet.
> ...


Keine Höchstgrenze => prinzipiell frei tarifierbar.


----------



## technofreak (25 Juni 2003)

Der direkte Link zur Tariftabelle: 

http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-06-03-03-03_m/index.html

Wie Heiko schon schrieb:


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Regelung zu den maximalen Anrufertarifen ist zum 31.12.98 ausgelaufen.*
> ...
> Auch die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post vertritt die Auffassung, dass im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes diese Tarife nicht überschritten werden sollen.


Man beachte ganz besonders auf das Wort *sollen*. Die Regeln werden daher freiwillig eingehalten,
 aber nicht mehr auf Grund bestehender Vorschrift.
tf


----------



## Raimund (25 Juni 2003)

*0180XXX Dialer*

@tf,

irgend ein Dialertroll,  "A"WM et al. findet sich immer, der  das "soll" fuer seine eigenen Zwecke interpretiert. Geldgeil sind sie alle, die Brueder!

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (25 Juni 2003)

*Re: 0180XXX Dialer*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Geldgeil sind sie alle, die Brueder!



gegen Geldgeilheit ist im Grunde nichts einzuwenden, es ist der Motor jeder Wirtschaft. Die Frage, 
um die es hier immer wieder geht, ob es im Einfluß des Users liegt , ob er zu Kasse gebeten wird 
und ob er *vorher!!!!! *die Möglichkeit hat, zu überschauen, ob die angebotene Leistung
 im reelen Verhältnis zum Preis steht.

 Die nächtliche Werbung für die   "akustischen" Genüsse müssen doch wohl offensichtlich
 ein Bedürfnis treffen, schließlich wählen sich die Telefone nicht selbst auf eine  dieser  "Lustnummern"
 ein und drücken sich den Widerstrebenden in die Hand. Wenn das genauso transparent und  
überschaubar mit den Dialern wäre, gäbs da  im Prinzip keine  Probleme.
tf


----------



## Raimund (25 Juni 2003)

*01805XXX-Dialer*

 

D'accord: Der Markt ist da und wird befriedigt.

Warum dann nicht im www per cc und "3 days for $ 4,99" wie auf US-Sites, wenn 's der Koerper braucht?  

Dem in der BRD etablierte System ist der Betrug immanent. Und das wird von der Branche (Betreiber, Provider, Reseller "Adult"Webmaster oder -maitressen und wie die Betrugskette auch immer bezeichnet werden mag) ausgenutzt.

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (25 Juni 2003)

*Re: 01805XXX-Dialer*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Warum dann nicht im www per cc und "3 days for $ 4,99" wie auf US-Sites, wenn 's der Koerper braucht?
> Dem in der BRD etablierte System ist der Betrug immanent. Und das wird von der Branche (Betreiber, Provider, Reseller "Adult"Webmaster oder -maitressen und wie die Betrugskette auch immer bezeichnet werden mag) ausgenutzt.



Bis vor zwei Jahren wurden genau diese Abrechnungssysteme auch in Deutschland eingesetzt, 
Lastschrift mit Passwortzugang (z.B Eurodebit) , dann wurden diese Firmen (auch im Zeichen der I-Net Flaute) 
"übernommen". Dabei hat dann (wer weiß ich nicht) die äußerst "günstige" Gesetzeslage in Deutschland 
für Dialerabzocke entdeckt, die sich dann wie ein Flächenbrand ausgebreitet hat. Im Nachbarforum
 wurde ausgiebig über diesen Gesetzesnotstand diskutiert. Nirgendwo sonst (nicht nur nicht in USA)
 gibt es einen derartigen Mißbrauch mit Dialern wie in Deutschalnd. 

Da alle Versuche der jetzigen Regierung , diesen Mißstand wenigsten etwas zu mildern 
de facto komplett konterkariert wurden, auch jetzt schon wieder, ist der einzige Ausweg z.Z der, 
den Jurist und Comedian beschreiten, nämlich auf juristischem Wege den  Mangel unserer Gesetzgebung zu korrigieren. 

Dabei ist ein besonders pikanter Umstand , daß unsere Telekommunikationsgesetzgebung
in ihrer Konzeption ein direkter Nachfahre des alten Fernmeldegesetzes der Reichspost ist. 
Da stand z.B der so für deutsches Obrigkeitsdenken so typische Passus drin, wie man sich am 
Telefon zu melden hat, nämlich mit dem Namen. In keinem Land außer Deutschland ist 
es (im Privatleben) üblich sich mit Namen zu melden;: Hi,hello , pronto , moschimoschi (jap) usw . 
Aus dieser Denke resultiert auch letztendlich die abstruse Forderung an den User, selbst für 
seine  Sicherheit zu sorgen, frei nach dem Motto: "nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf" 
http://www.alb-neckar-schwarzwald.de/morgenstern/morgenstern_poems.html


> Eingehüllt in feuchte Tücher,
> prüft er die Gesetzesbücher
> und ist alsobald im Klaren:
> Wagen durften dort nicht fahren!
> ...


tf


----------

